

Abstract Expressionism was (in part) a covert CIA operation  - emmett
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/modern-art-was-cia-weapon-1578808.html

======
emmett
Or more precisely, perhaps, the CIA used the art movement as part of their
propaganda war against the Russians.

